# Photoshop Empfehlung



## Naffi (3. November 2011)

Hallo, ich bin eigendlich Laie, arbeite aber schon seid Jahren mit diversen kostenlosen Photoshops. Das ist aber immer sehr zeitintensiv, weil ich unter Umständen ein Foto mit 3-4 Photoshops bearbeiten muss, weil die kostenlosen Photoshops nicht alle die gleichen Tools haben.

Nun will ich mich endlich trauen und Geld investieren. Ich suche nun einen Photoshop wie z.B. von Adobe, wo ich (ganz einfach gesagt) z.B. aus einem normalen Foto ein Profifoto machen könnte. Also Hautunreinheiten weg, evtl, schlanker machen, freistellen, die Person nachträglich schminken, Wimpern verlängern etc.

Nun ist es nur für den privaten Gebrauch gedacht, sollte aber dennoch richtig gut sein, weil es mir einfach Spaß macht und ich ja auch bereit bin zeit zu investieren, das Programm und deren Möglichkeiten zu lernen.

Könnt ihr mir nun einen Photoshop empfehlen, der gut ist. Ich weiß natürlich, dass es eine Preisfrage ist, aber es gab auch schon vor 15 Jahren sehr gute Modelfotos und Photoshops und ich habe gedacht, dass ich z.b. via Ebay einfach eine "veraltete" Version günstig kaufe, die in der Handhabung vielleicht etwas umständlicher ist, aber alle wichtigen Funktionen bietet, wie ein Profi Shop sie auch heute hat.

Danke Euch


----------



## kalterjava (3. November 2011)

Naffi, ich finde dich goldig! Damit mache ich dich ganz bestimmt nicht lächerlich, sondern du hast in deinem Beitrag das Programm Photoshop zur Marke, bzw. ein Synonym für ein "Bildbearbeitungs-Programm" gemacht. Man sagt ja, hast du mir ein "Tempo" und meint dabei "Taschentuch"

Deine Idee geht in die richtige Richtung. Entweder eine alte Version von Adobe Photoshop erwerben - mind. CS2 kostet vermutlich so um die 400-500 EUR. Da solltest du dir aber bevor du das bezahlst die Serien-Nr. geben lassen. Die kannst du auf Echtheit bei Adobe überprüfen lassen.

Dann hättest du für eine Weile deine Ruhe.

Oder aber du schaust dir mal den kleinen Bruder Elements an
http://success.adobe.com/de/de/sem/...d=TC|22763|photoshop elements||S|b|8725315113

Da bist du mit unter 100 EUR dabei und es ist wirklich ein sehr gutes Programm.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Zinken (4. November 2011)

Oder aber Du schaust Dir mal das (kostenlose und für den privaten Bereich völlig ausreichende) Gimp an. Man kann es nicht oft genug erwähnen...


----------



## tanja77 (4. November 2011)

Wie man dir schon gesagt hat, Photoshop ist ein Produkt der Marke Adobe. Wenn due ein kostenloses aber dennoch sehr gutes Bilderberarbeitungs Sowftware suchst, dann ist GIMP was du brauchst. Auch gibt es mehrere online Bilderbearbeitungs Software, suche nur in Google, du findest sie bestimmt.


----------



## Dr Dau (4. November 2011)

Hallo!

Vorweg:
Wenn von Photoshop oder PS (in Verbindung mit Bildbearbeitung) die Rede ist, dann ist eigentlich immer Adobe Photoshop gemeint.
Da Adobe Photoshop alles andere als ein Geheimtipp ist, ist "Photoshop" bei der Suche nach einer Alternative zu Adobe Photoshop praktisch nutzlos.
Sinnvoller sind Suchbegriffe wie "Bildbearbeitungssoftware", "Bildbearbeitungsprogramm" oder auch "Alternative zu Photoshop".



Naffi hat gesagt.:


> Hallo, ich bin eigendlich Laie, arbeite aber schon seid Jahren mit diversen kostenlosen Photoshops.


Das erste was mir (und sicherlich auch anderen) bei diesem Satz durch den Kopf ging war "er arbeitet seit Jahren mit Raubkopien von (Adobe) Photoshop". 



Naffi hat gesagt.:


> Das ist aber immer sehr zeitintensiv, weil ich unter Umständen ein Foto mit 3-4 Photoshops bearbeiten muss, weil die kostenlosen Photoshops nicht alle die gleichen Tools haben.


Das wirst Du auch bei kostenpflichtigen Programmen haben.



Naffi hat gesagt.:


> Nun will ich mich endlich trauen und Geld investieren.


Die meisten kostenpflichtigen Programmen gibt es auch als Testversionen.
Man muss also nicht unbedingt "blind" Geld ausgeben.



Naffi hat gesagt.:


> Ich suche nun einen Photoshop wie z.B. von Adobe, wo ich (ganz einfach gesagt) z.B. aus einem normalen Foto ein Profifoto machen könnte. Also Hautunreinheiten weg, evtl, schlanker machen, freistellen, die Person nachträglich schminken, Wimpern verlängern etc.


Ganz einfach gesagt?
Nun, ein Programm welches mit nur einem Mausklick z.b. die Wimpern verlängert, wirst Du nicht finden.



Naffi hat gesagt.:


> Nun ist es nur für den privaten Gebrauch gedacht, sollte aber dennoch richtig gut sein, weil es mir einfach Spaß macht und ich ja auch bereit bin zeit zu investieren, das Programm und deren Möglichkeiten zu lernen.


Definiere "richtig gut".
Adobe Photoshop gehört bei den (gewerblichen) Profis zu den Standardprogrammen, halt allerdings auch seinen Preis (CS5 ca. 1000 EUR, CS5 Extended ca. 1400 EUR).
Bei gewerblicher Nutzung verdient man damit natürlich Geld (und kann die Anschaffungskosten u.U. von den Steuern absetzen).
Bei privater Nutzung muss man es sich schon sehr genau überlegen ob man so viel Geld ausgeben möchte (oder kann).



Naffi hat gesagt.:


> Könnt ihr mir nun einen Photoshop empfehlen, der gut ist. Ich weiß natürlich, dass es eine Preisfrage ist, aber es gab auch schon vor 15 Jahren sehr gute Modelfotos und Photoshops und ich habe gedacht, dass ich z.b. via Ebay einfach eine "veraltete" Version günstig kaufe, die in der Handhabung vielleicht etwas umständlicher ist, aber alle wichtigen Funktionen bietet, wie ein Profi Shop sie auch heute hat.


"gut" ist relativ.
Ich/wir kennen weder Deine Ansprüche, noch Dein System.
GIMP wurde ja schon genannt, relativ umfangreich (aber nicht mit Photoshop zu vergleichen) und kostenlos.
Letzteres sollte Kriterium genug sein, sich GIMP zumindest mal intensiv anzusehen. 
Und wenn Du mal nach "gimp tutorial" suchst, wirst Du geradezu mit Anleitungen erschlagen.
Ob die abgespekte Photoshop Elements Version Dir langt, können wir Dir natürlich nicht sagen (Testversion runterladen und ausprobieren).
Es ist aber sicherlich eine Alternative zu Programmen wie z.b. PaintShop Pro.

Photoshop gebraucht kaufen lohnt sich meiner Meinung nur wenn man eine sehr alte Version wählt.
Mal ein paar Preise von eBay (jeweils als deutsche Version für Windows als Sofortkauf):
Photoshop 5.5 ca. 300 EUR
Photoshop 6.0 ca. 350 EUR
Photoshop 7.0 ca. 450 EUR
Photoshop CS (8.0) ca. 500 EUR
Photoshop CS2 (9.0) ca. 600 EUR
Photoshop CS3 (10.0) ca. 700 EUR
Photoshop CS4 (11.0) derzeit keine entsprechende Version im Angebot (wenn man sich die vorherigen Preise ansieht, dürfte CS4 aber wohl so bei ca. 800-850 EUR liegen).

Wie gesagt, kenne ich Dein System nicht und kann auch nicht sagen welche Version noch auf aktuellen Windows-Versionen läuft (ich selbst nutze noch Windows 2000 ).
Aber eines kann ich Dir ganz klar sagen, egal wie gering Deine Ansprüche sind, vergiss alles unter Photoshop 5.5.
Und als 64bit-Version gibt es Photoshop "erst" seit CS3.
Von CS2 gibt es bei Adobe sogar noch eine Testversion (knapp 300 MB):
ftp://ftp.adobe.com/pub/adobe/photoshop/win/cs2/Photoshop_CS2_G_TryOut.exe
Von CS3 gibt es leider keine Testversion mehr.

So, das waren erstmal genug Infos. 
Ach ja, noch was..... es ist ja bald Weihnachten..... sage Deiner Familie, Deinen Verwandten und Freunden bescheid dass sie Dir dieses Jahr nichts für die Xbox 360/Wii/PS3 (oder was auch immer) schenken und Dir stattdessen lieber das Geld geben sollen. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## kalterjava (5. November 2011)

Die Preise sind meiner Meinung deutlich niedriger. 
PS CS2 dürfte so um die 450 EUR zu haben sein. Alles darunter so um die 300-350 EUR.
Vor ein paar Tagen gab es CS5 Als Vollversion mit 30% Rabatt beim Adobe Store.


----------



## Dr Dau (5. November 2011)

kalterjava hat gesagt.:


> Die Preise sind meiner Meinung deutlich niedriger.


Das waren jetzt nur mal "auf die schnelle" bei eBay rausgepickte Sofortkauf-Preise.
Mit der entsprechenden Geduld bekommt man PS ganz sicher auch günstiger (z.b. durch eine Versteigerung, oder auf anderen Plattformen/Shops).
Das ich diese Geduld und Mühe aber nicht aufbringen wollte, nur um die tatsächlich marktüblichen Preise zu ermitteln, dürfte wohl verständlich sein?! 


kalterjava hat gesagt.:


> PS CS2 dürfte so um die 450 EUR zu haben sein. Alles darunter so um die 300-350 EUR.


Wenn es realistische Preise sind, hört es sich schon besser an.
Ich persönlich wäre jedenfalls nicht dazu bereit die von mir genannten Preise für so "alte" Software auszugeben.
Schliesslich darf man ja auch nicht vergessen dass neuere Versionen z.T. einen erheblich gesteigerten Funktionsumfang haben (z.b. Smart-Filter), die halt in älteren Versionen schlicht und einfach nicht vorhanden sind.
Da muss die Preisspanne halt entsprechend weit auseinander klaffen. 


kalterjava hat gesagt.:


> Vor ein paar Tagen gab es CS5 Als Vollversion mit 30% Rabatt beim Adobe Store.


Macht rund 700 EUR (bzw. 1000 EUR für die Extended), für eine Privatperson immernoch ein haufen Holz. 
OK, 700 EUR für CS5 im Vergleich zu z.b. 600 EUR für CS2, da brauchen wir sicherlich nicht drüber diskutieren.
Da würde man definitiv am falschen Ende sparen. 

PS: und nimm mal bitte lieber Dein Fullquote (TOFU) raus..... könnte sonst evtl. haue von einem Admin/Mod geben.


----------



## kalterjava (5. November 2011)

Hi,

klar, brauchst du auch nicht. Wenn er schon so viel Geld aufwenden möchte, kommt es auf 50 oder 100 EUR auch nicht an.

Smart-Filter gibt es glaube ich bereits schon ab CS2. Inhaltsensitive Füllung jedoch erst ab CS5. Ich finde CS2 ein super Kompromiss und es ist noch die Vollversion von ImageReady dabei.



Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Das waren jetzt nur mal "auf die schnelle" bei eBay rausgepickte Sofortkauf-Preise.
> Mit der entsprechenden Geduld bekommt man PS ganz sicher auch günstiger (z.b. durch eine Versteigerung, oder auf anderen Plattformen/Shops).
> Das ich diese Geduld und Mühe aber nicht aufbringen wollte, nur um die tatsächlich marktüblichen Preise zu ermitteln, dürfte wohl verständlich sein?!
> Wenn es realistische Preise sind, hört es sich schon besser an.
> ...


----------



## Martin Schaefer (5. November 2011)

kalterjava hat gesagt.:


> Smart-Filter gibt es glaube ich bereits schon ab CS2.


Ab CS3, um genau zu sein. 


kalterjava hat gesagt.:


> Inhaltsensitive Füllung jedoch erst ab CS5.


Jupp.


kalterjava hat gesagt.:


> ... und es ist noch die Vollversion von ImageReady dabei.


Dass ImageReady damals noch gewissermaßen eine eigenständige Software war, hat meiner Meinung nach keinerlei Vorteile. Die Funktionalität von ImageReady ist in Photoshop CS3 direkt integriert worden.

Kleiner Hinweis noch am Rande:
Wenn man sich eine veraltete Version von Photoshop kauft, dann muss man sich darüber im Klaren sein, dass Camera RAW keine aktuellen Kameras unterstützt.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## smileyml (5. November 2011)

Und falls man gar an einer Volkshochschule als "Student" eingeschrieben ist, gibt es sogar die Educational Version?!


----------



## chmee (6. November 2011)

Sie heisst ja jetzt Student&Teacher und die Voraussetzungen haben sich auch geändert.


> *Dürfen Schüler, Studenten, Dozenten, Mitarbeiter und Angestellte der Volkshochschulen (VHS), des  BFI, der WIFI, der Migros Klubschulen eine Student and Teacher Editions erwerben?* Nein. Die Schüler, Studenten, Dozenten, Mitarbeiter und Angestellte dieser Einrichtungen sind mit Erscheinen der Creative Suite 5 nicht mehr bezugsberechtigt.


http://www.adobe-education.de/haeuf...u-den-adobe-student-and-teacher-editions.html
http://www.adobe.com/de/education/students/studentteacheredition/eligibility.html

mfg chmee


----------



## Bininga (6. November 2011)

Hallo,

mit den "alten" PS-Versionen, alles schön und gut. 
Was nützen dir mir aber, wenn sie meine RAW-Dateien nicht lesen können?
Man ist gezwungen, immer auf dem neuesten Stand zu bleiben. Es sei denn, man fotografiert noch mit Kameras aus diesen "alten" Zeiten.
Für Einsteiger gibt es gute und preiswerte Programme. Z.B. PhotoLine oder PS-Elements, die ich sehr empfehlen kann.

Gruß,
Fred


----------



## chmee (6. November 2011)

Photoshop ist ja nicht nur RAW.. Und wenn einem an Fotobearbeitung in 12-16Bit liegt, dann kann man auch die herstellereigenen Wandler nach DNG/TIF nehmen und in Photoshop damit weiterarbeiten. Lösungen gibt also auch für diesen Fall.

mfg chmee


----------



## Bininga (6. November 2011)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Photoshop ist ja nicht nur RAW.. Und wenn einem an Fotobearbeitung in 12-16Bit liegt, dann kann man auch die herstellereigenen Wandler nach DNG/TIF nehmen und in Photoshop damit weiterarbeiten. Lösungen gibt also auch für diesen Fall.
> 
> mfg chmee



Hallo,

sicher gibt es Lösungen, wenn auch mit Umwegen.
Wenn man mal ein, zwei Bildchen macht, kann man das ja auch machen.

Wenn ich Bildbearbeitung mache, dann will ich auch das Letzte aus den Aufnahmen heraus holen, - 
also RAW.

Gruß,
Fred


----------



## chmee (6. November 2011)

Als "Professioneller" stellt sich die Frage nicht, immerhin produziert man mit dem Kauf einer aktuellen Version Kosten  Die Umwandlung von RAW nach DNG/TIF ist verlustlos, es macht also keinen Sinn auf RAW-Import zu bestehen. Weiterhin gibt es den Adobe DNG-Konverter als kostenlose Version, um auch mit älteren Versionen zu harmonieren. Zu guter Letzt : Für die Fotobearbeitung sind echte RAW-bearbeiter sehr viel besser geeignet als Photoshop, zB Lightroom. Photoshop nur für Fotonachbesserung zu nehmen halte ich für Kanonen auf Spatzen.

Essenz : Photoshop -als Referenz im Bildbearbeitungsbereich- zu haben ist toll. Da aber Viele (90%+) den Umfang von Photoshop Nie ausnutzen werden, ist man mit preiswerteren oder sogar kostenlosen Programmen genauso gut bedient.

mfg chmee


----------



## Bininga (6. November 2011)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Für die Fotobearbeitung sind echte RAW-bearbeiter sehr viel besser geeignet als Photoshop, zB Lightroom. Photoshop nur für Fotonachbesserung zu nehmen halte ich für Kanonen auf Spatzen.
> 
> Essenz : Photoshop -als Referenz im Bildbearbeitungsbereich- zu haben ist toll. Da aber Viele (90%+) den Umfang von Photoshop Nie ausnutzen werden, ist man mit preiswerteren oder sogar kostenlosen Programmen genauso gut bedient.
> 
> mfg chmee



Hallo,

und genau das ist das Problem.
Eine Datei erst im DNG-Konverter, Ligtroom usw. öffnen, dann an PS übergeben....., da werde ich ja nie fertig. 
Da gebe ich dir aber Recht, wer nur mal in PS reingeschnuppert hat, sich also nicht damit auskennt, der sollte sich mit dem Preis/Leistungsverhältnis vertraut machen.

_"Photoshop nur für Fotonachbesserung zu nehmen halte ich für Kanonen auf Spatzen."_
Was macht man sonst mit PS? *grins* 
Ich kenne solche Aussagen eigentlich nur vor "Fotografen", die sich mit PS nicht auskennen und nicht wissen, was *wirklich* unter der Haube steckt.
Auch der ACR-Dialog will gelernt sein. Nur zum Umwandeln braucht man ihn natürlich nicht.

Gruß,
Fred


----------



## chmee (6. November 2011)

Man könnte mit Photoshop ja auch malen, retuschieren und neu komponieren?! Der Fotograf braucht in der Regel die wichtigen Einsteller (zB Tonwert, Gamma, Farbkorrektur) und wenns hochkommt, existieren noch zusätzliche 1-2 Ebenen für einen neuen Hintergrund oder irgendwelche Pseudoweichzeichner und Flares im Vordergrund, also die Maskenfunktion zum Freistellen.

Damit wäre der Fotograf geklärt - und dem reicht Lightroom allemal, abgesehen von den fehlenden Ebenen. Calvin Hollywood macht da n bissel mehr, und auch ein Dave Hill ist kein Fotograf mehr. Und auch die User bei worth1000 zeigen, was geht. Gelinde gesagt hat der fotografische Nachbearbeiter keine Ahnung, was alles möglich ist.

mfg chmee

Nachtrag:
Schau Dir mal ein Prüfungsblatt zum Adobe Certified Photoshop an - ich kenne mich recht gut in Photoshop aus, aber die Fragen sind nicht ohne Würze


----------



## smileyml (6. November 2011)

Ich denke auch das ein ambitionierter Hobbyfotograf, der RAW- und Bildbearbeitung betreiben will Lightroom gepaart mit Gimp oder eben PSE eine gute und starke Kombination hat - auch im Preis-Leistungsverhältnis.

Grüße Marco


----------

